# Dorian Yates and Chris Cormier Training



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

I do hope this is going to be a DVD release! Im sure the 1 and only Fantom will fill us in on it :thumb:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i think it will. he really looks like big ron doesnt he


----------



## gold95 (May 23, 2009)

i'd buy that dvd if it comes out, nothing better than watching some1 puking after a workout... i think there will be a fair bit of swearing in it, thats what we like some hardcore old school training...


----------



## 1bpk (Jun 22, 2009)

That looks freaking awesome :thumb:


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

Looks good, fingers and toes crossed.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Awesome clip... really hope it does get on a dvd!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

looks good!

looks like another 'a week in the dungon'


----------



## Mr. Shoulders (Aug 3, 2009)

I hate seeing Dorian that small


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

and this is going to be a dvd Chris Cormier just confirmed this to me  happy days as week in the dungeon has been in my dvd player with me watchin the body part I be training the following day before bed while getting ready for my comp


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

fcuking excellent...another dude that dorian took to the classroom!!!

i love his p*ss-taking...class!!!

couldnt beat old chris yakking up on the cobbles:lol: priceless!!!

i think those dudes have got accustomed with not having total full range of movement...and actually performing each rep so full and deep is a learning curve for them where they are not used to it...i guess it is out of the comfort zone of their cheat training!!!!

i'm not slating chris or any other superstar like him cos they are friggin brill...and have done excellent to be where they are!!!

just nothing like our dorian,putting them through their paces eh!!!


----------



## phenom82 (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm sure i remember reading that Chris Comier has only ever been sick once ever from training and that was from a leg workout. You can make that twice now Chris!lol


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

I would love to go and train at this gym it looks awsome i think if i am serious about my weight lifting and BB i need to go start going to some of these serious "Hardcore" gyms that people talk about


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2009)

Looks awesome, but i must say, i dont like seeing dorian small either :lol:


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Christ, I'd be worried a dude his size was having a heart attack after being pushed that hard.

Pretty funny though as he's lying on the cobbles fvcked - 'you're making the place look untidy' :lol:


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

dan05 said:


> Looks awesome, but i must say, i dont like seeing dorian small either :lol:


Me 2 

he's one of my favorits of all time.


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

great watch :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## Fantom (Aug 28, 2007)

It wasn't a pretty sight to be honest!!! Dorian was warming Chris up for a proper leg session with me........ :lol:


----------



## Flexboy23 (Jan 11, 2009)

Awesome vid, fair play to Chris, he worked hard in that session, gave Dorian everything he could by the looks of things.


----------



## Fantom (Aug 28, 2007)

Chris is down Temple Gym all this week for more filming and hopefully NO puking up this time!! :lol: He is making his comeback for next year's Iron man and Arnold Classic where he was runner up for 5 years in a row or something like that, lets see if he's got the good to win it this time. :beer:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

when would be an estimated release date of this? week in dungeon and blood and guts are my 2 favorite bb films


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Brilliant!!

The spewing on the cobbled street, Know how that feels.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Mr. Shoulders said:


> I hate seeing Dorian that small





dan05 said:


> Looks awesome, but i must say, i dont like seeing dorian small either :lol:





Mikazagreat said:


> Me 2
> 
> he's one of my favorits of all time.


Dorian's still a solid 18.5 st ffs i'd hardly say he is small guys!!!!

this looks awesome,i'm interested to know how his arm looks,i remember seeing a pic from him guest posing last year and it looked like his tricep was totally fuked on his right arm,anyone have any more info on that?


----------



## fxleisure (Apr 15, 2008)

Cormier updated his facebook status last night weeman, apparently his next trip is up to Scotland as he is looking for some swinging action:tongue:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

that chris cormier is at my gym today between 3 and 7 - worth going ?


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

yeah i would what gym is that????


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

I would say so, yes.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Ironworks, Cotteridge

Ok I am training late today then

Hope he does not throw up everywhere he goes


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

fxleisure said:


> Cormier updated his facebook status last night weeman, apparently his next trip is up to Scotland as he is looking for some swinging action:tongue:


that bit at the end of the clip,with him spewing on the cobblestones,that will be him after a night with us baby:thumb:


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

LMFAO, thats what its all about, people rarely train like this and this is how it should be always, no ****ing about, viking power, all in the mind hardcore shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit. I remember some silly **** on this website saying to me that people are sick because they ate the wrong food, this clip proves thats a load of ****,


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

weeman said:


> this looks awesome,i'm interested to know how his arm looks,i remember seeing a pic from him guest posing last year and it looked like his tricep was totally fuked on his right arm,anyone have any more info on that?


i've seen it too, shame as he has amazing proportions


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

yep thats the one,wonder how it happened,damn shame.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

lol "theres definatly something wrong with home boy"


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

I shall investigate today just for you bri :whistling: !


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

nail him for me jem,nail him like the world's gner end.

and take pics. :thumb:


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

dan05 said:


> Looks awesome, but i must say, i dont like seeing dorian small either :lol:


dorians not small lol!!! hed still outrain everyone on here no matter how BIG they think they are,granted not as big as his olympia days but then why should he be nothing to prove.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

weeman said:


> nail him for me jem,nail him like the world's gner end.
> 
> and take pics. :thumb:


Oh yeah well done bri - will charge it up now :beer:


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

is there any way his tricep can be repaired? because other than that his physique looks great.


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

we saw dorian at this years olympia and he was looking far from small!!


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

whats with people saying they dont like seeing dorian small????

he is former champ,and that condition and size could only be maintained for shorts periods of time for contest...he is retired,cant be walking around like a huge freak for no reason,think of all the time and money trying to maintain something that he has already done...i'm proud of our dorian,what a beast he is still!!!

the guy is putting his feet up enjoying/reaping the rewards of his success,maybe jetting around the planet,playing golf,training other folk,dealing with his company for income etc etc etc...what you do when you retire!!!!

its like when people say arnie is looking fat...ffs the geezer is almost the same age as my dad...who has a beer gut,does his gardening and enjoys watching deal or no deal!!!!

give these champs a break,they been there,done it...no need to be sized up anymore...just give em the respect they deserve!!!!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

It's Thursday Chris is at my gym not today, so I spoke to the owner and he said he will try and get him to train with me being as I am the token female & that I am a good laugh [this means I have a big gob I think] pmsl !


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

Jem said:


> It's Thursday Chris is at my gym not today, so I spoke to the owner and he said he will try and get him to train with me *being as I am the token female & that I am a good laugh [this means I have a big gob I think*] pmsl !


whats a token female...if i'm right,we got loads in london:lol:...

big gob...not saying a word:whistling: :innocent:


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

anabolic ant said:


> whats with people saying they dont like seeing dorian small????
> 
> he is former champ,and that condition and size could only be maintained for shorts periods of time for contest...he is retired,cant be walking around like a huge freak for no reason,think of all the time and money trying to maintain something that he has already done...i'm proud of our dorian,what a beast he is still!!!
> 
> ...


Okay my point is, haven't you seen over 60 bastards who's in a better shape than yours ?

If those guys can maintain that over 60 when they never been MR O or whatever and they might even started in their late 30s, why wouldn't a legend maintain it ?!!!

I'm not sayin that dorian looks bad, he still look awsome even he's way too smaller from his great days, but why don't u maintain the best you can if this is even what u still do for living.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2009)

I think the point being, Dorian lived and breathed it 364 days a year(and im sure his xmas day was stricter than anyone here) for god knows how many years! He is probably bored of being 20st+. Its not healthy or marketable. Imagine him trying to promote his supps range and walking in somewhere at 300lb with veins hanging out everywhere. People would sh1t theirselves and run!!


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

1russ100 said:


> I think the point being, Dorian lived and breathed it 364 days a year(and im sure his xmas day was stricter than anyone here) for god knows how many years! He is probably bored of being 20st+. Its not healthy or marketable. Imagine him trying to promote his supps range and walking in somewhere at 300lb with veins hanging out everywhere. People would sh1t theirselves and run!!


Wahhahaha i would love to watch that


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

i have not puked after legs in a long time now, but every week i come very close and i hate that feeling of death creeping up on you! lol. the hypo feeling when you get all dizzy and hot and like you gona vomit, then havta sit on the bog with your head in the sink and the cold tap running on your head and face just to stop from chuking up! lol was legs last night love it! who remembers the 1st time time they trained legs to this point or further?


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

do you think this was actually real or just for the camera? hmmm


----------



## Fantom (Aug 28, 2007)

Trust me it was real, i told Chris to clear it up after................... :lol:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

LOL nice. ive felt close to being sick, having to walk it off and gagging but never actually sick


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> i have not puked after legs in a long time now, but every week i come very close and i hate that feeling of death creeping up on you! lol. the hypo feeling when you get all dizzy and hot and like you gona vomit, then havta sit on the bog with your head in the sink and the cold tap running on your head and face just to stop from chuking up! lol was legs last night love it! *who remembers the 1st time time they trained legs to this point or further?*


I remember my first spewer I was 16 1/2 and for me a stupidly heavy weight for leg press, i spewed but about another 20 times after that followed mainly from legs. 10 sets of squats usually does the trick


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2009)

Spewed after getting involved in a stupid 'see how many reps you can do on squats'. Only time on weights. Since i've been boxing training; guarenteed puke every session!!


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

Mikazagreat said:


> I'm not sayin that dorian looks bad, he still look awsome even he's way too smaller from his great days, but why don't u maintain the best you can if this is even what u still do for living.


Dorina said he didn't like walking about at his peak weight as it's very taxing on your body carrying that much mass. He's also said he prefers being a bit smaller so he can get decent clothes that fit properly. He's still in good condition for someone who doesn't compete, he flashed his abs at the end of A Week in the Dungeon and they were looking pretty sharp.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

1russ100 said:


> I think the point being, Dorian lived and breathed it 364 days a year(and im sure his xmas day was stricter than anyone here) for god knows how many years! He is probably bored of being 20st+. Its not healthy or marketable. Imagine him trying to promote his supps range and walking in somewhere at 300lb with veins hanging out everywhere. People would sh1t theirselves and run!!


absolutely brilliant...couldnt of said it better!!!

very much spot on for reasons why!!!!

he has no need for it no more...as i said previously,already...once you've done it,been the greatest etc as said by 1russ100...he now travles the world,is able to relax,enjoy his time and his family...is which anyone would wanna do after having to be so strict n disciplined...which does strain every bit of time and effort to lead a normal life!!!!

now he is enjoying it...think thats the bottom line!!!!

how many former mr.O's apart from ronnie are like they used to be?????

they are retired and moved on but that doesnt mean their mindset or love for training has changed...just dont need to maintain a elite standard for no reason!!!!!

mikazagreat...i guess you'll know this(said above) yourself as the years pass,and family ties,life,work etc become more prevalent,unless you become a ifbb pro!!!!


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

anabolic ant said:


> absolutely brilliant...couldnt of said it better!!!
> 
> very much spot on for reasons why!!!!
> 
> ...


Continue debate in 10 years


----------



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> i have not puked after legs in a long time now, but every week i come very close and i hate that feeling of death creeping up on you! lol. the hypo feeling when you get all dizzy and hot and like you gona vomit, then havta sit on the bog with your head in the sink and the cold tap running on your head and face just to stop from chuking up! lol was legs last night love it! who remembers the 1st time time they trained legs to this point or further?


I remember, first time I trained hamstrings with a PT. Just throwing up pure water into the bin. Feel sorry for that cleaner now I think about it :lol:


----------



## sham (Mar 26, 2008)

I joined temple gym on tuesday and on wednesday went in to train. As i was getting changed Chris Cormier came into the changing rooms. He had just finished training and was ****ed and lay down on a massage table in the changing rooms. I did my workout came back and he was still there out of it. Dorian then came in and was like "this is how we do it here. lets go get some chicken"

Also i dont think Dorian is small at all


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

gota train there one day. cant wait for this dvd release


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

sham said:


> I joined temple gym on tuesday and on wednesday went in to train. As i was getting changed Chris Cormier came into the changing rooms. He had just finished training and was ****ed and lay down on a massage table in the changing rooms. I did my workout came back and he was still there out of it. Dorian then came in and was like "this is how we do it here. lets go get some chicken"
> 
> Also i dont think Dorian is small at all


how much is the membership there mate?


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

sham said:


> I joined temple gym on tuesday and on wednesday went in to train. As i was getting changed Chris Cormier came into the changing rooms. He had just finished training and was ****ed and lay down on a massage table in the changing rooms. I did my workout came back and he was still there out of it. Dorian then came in and was like "this is how we do it here. lets go get some chicken"
> 
> Also i dont think Dorian is small at all


what had he trained today?


----------



## sham (Mar 26, 2008)

daniel.m said:


> how much is the membership there mate?


I had to pay £10 admin fee which is one off and i paid £30 for the month.



BigDom86 said:


> what had he trained today?


Im not sure mate


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

try get a pic with him or something next time. or dorian


----------



## sham (Mar 26, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> try get a pic with him or something next time. or dorian


Im going in tomorrow so i will try. When i first saw Dorian i did not want to say anything i just caried on getting changed lol. He asked me if i was ok and then i asked him about the dvd. The first day i trained there i was a bit intimidated because there are a lot of big guys there. But everyone seems ok and are helpfull.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

sham said:


> Im going in tomorrow so i will try. When i first saw Dorian i did not want to say anything i just caried on getting changed lol. He asked me if i was ok and then i asked him about the dvd. The first day i trained there i was a bit intimidated because there are a lot of big guys there. But everyone seems ok and are helpfull.


sounds like a great place. did you change gyms?


----------



## sham (Mar 26, 2008)

Yeah it is good i really like it. I had to change gyms because its easier for me to go to a gym in town because im always there. So when i finsh uni i go straight there. Plus i never want to join any gyms like l.a fitness again


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

u lucky i wish i lived anywhere near to such a gym.


----------



## Fantom (Aug 28, 2007)

Hey Sham next time you're in come and introduce yourself mate, I'm Simon (Fantom) who now owns Temple Gym, I'll sort you some freebies out mate, I'm not in all weekend as I'm competing at the British but make sure you do next time.

Glad you like the Dungeon!!


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

Si where's the best place to buy the t-shirts???


----------



## sham (Mar 26, 2008)

Fantom said:


> Hey Sham next time you're in come and introduce yourself mate, I'm Simon (Fantom) who now owns Temple Gym, I'll sort you some freebies out mate, I'm not in all weekend as I'm competing at the British but make sure you do next time.
> 
> Glad you like the Dungeon!!


Thanks alot and good luck with your competition! i will probably see you some time next week then


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

I was on a course in birmingham this week and lucky me I was a mile away from temple gym so I trained in there. Dungeon is such a true description of the place. I loved it. I must admit after doing legs in there I was nearly sick on they way out as the smell from all the bins uptop in the alleys isnt the best lol. I wish I could have got down there in the day to see Chris and dorian.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

Mikazagreat said:


> u lucky i wish i lived anywhere near to such a gym.


hopefully in 10 years time:laugh: :lol: ...


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Met chris in my gym (ripped gym - Harlow, essex) on friday, nice guy had a chat and a pic and a signed photo !!

I had to call him on being sick with dorian, lol he said he was fooked lol and temple gym is bloody hot, ive always been a fan of chris, and he is a genuinelly a nice guy and took time to have a chat..

ill get the pic up at some point.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

I met Chris as well, in Ironworks, on Thursday - he is getting about in England at the moment isn't he?

As a girl I can say this ...he was a nice enough bloke but I wanted to see big muscles and stuff - none on show ....not floating my boat enough for me to have a pic with him

He didn't say a lot, just trained and had pictures of himself by the equipment taken, he was not even striking a pose

I was a bit disappointed

Everyone in my gym just carried on - not even sure they knew who he was tbh ...


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2009)

Jem said:


> I met Chris as well, in Ironworks, on Thursday - he is getting about in England at the moment isn't he?
> 
> As a girl I can say this ...he was a nice enough bloke but I wanted to see big muscles and stuff - none on show ....not floating my boat enough for me to have a pic with him
> 
> ...


Well he is no where near his prime at the moment. I would certainly be covered up and not hitting any poses if i was no where near my best!

People always expect bodybuilders to be their very best at all times this is simply not the case...


----------



## BIGSNC (Jun 24, 2007)

i met chris on thurs last week at my gym ironworks and all i can say is waht a nice guy, took some time out to talk to me about training and to offer advice, may not be as big as he used to be but still one of the great legends of our sport.


----------

